# Wipeout



## Buizel (Aug 4, 2008)

Anyone watch the show Wipeout on ABC? It's hilarious! I love seeing people wipe out on the Big Balls over and over.


----------



## Alexi (Aug 4, 2008)

Holy shit, this is the best show ever.

<333 

I love the jokes the two Johns make. So awesome. :D


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 4, 2008)

I watch if it's on. It's pretty good.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 4, 2008)

I love overconfident idiots who epicly fail.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Aug 5, 2008)

Blaziking 175 said:


> I love overconfident idiots who epicly fail.


Oh yes, those tend to be funny. x3

This is a pretty good show ^^


----------

